# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand >  Seid Umschlungen Millionen

## frank_rt

*Ich war mal vor Kurzen in der Region Chum Phae, und habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Beim Fotografieren fand ich den vergleich mit dem Film "Independence Day" gar nicht so verkehrt. Da sind die Aliens auch so ähnlich in Massen ausgeflogen. Das Ausschwärmen der Fledermäuse fing ganz langsam an, und dauerte so etwa eine halbe Stunde.







es sieht noch nicht nach viel aus





Aber so langsam wird es mehr





und mehr




Und jetzt fliegen sie die Fledermäuse


 


Eine schier Unmenge an Fledermäuse





die Ersten geben die Richtung vor, der Rest folgt





es können sich Freiwillige Melden um den Bestand zu zählen





Die Flugbewegungen sind auch recht interesant





Die eckigen Bewegungen ohne das eine berührt wird oder abstützt 











Die Berge haben auf recht Interessante Formen. Alles ohne Hammer und Meißel





In diesem Durchbruch sollte man ein Restaurant eröffnen. Die Aussicht wäre bestimmt Toll, und die Umwelt verschandelt. 




*

----------


## frank_rt

*Ein Kleiner Wasserfall gab es in der Nähe auch. War genau das richtige für Familien




Einen Felsdurchbruch war dort auch.



Und ein Gecko beim Kleider wechseln



*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...top Fotos vom Flug der Fledermäuse  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Tolle Bilder!
Solche Massen habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen! ::

----------

